# PhD requirements



## xirtam (Nov 20, 2013)

It has been suggested that I forgo my MDiv program until that time where a home church can assess my qualifications. Rather, I asked my seminary if I could change my program from an ordination to a non-ordination degree. They said that is not an option, but it was suggested by my seminary that if I wanted to switch my MDiv to a MA without specialization, then I could be finished within two courses. 

If I were to receive an accredited MA without specialization, what are my future educational options? Actually, what are my options in general? If I were to consider a PhD, which is something I had never considered before, would I meet the basic requirements? 

The reason that I ask is because if a MA without specialization has little to no practical value, then I will just finish the MDiv program next year and not pursue ministry until or if I am directed otherwise. 

In Christ,


----------



## KMK (Nov 21, 2013)

Finish the Mdiv.


----------



## Edward (Nov 21, 2013)

xirtam said:


> It has been suggested



The 'who' might be relevant here. If it is your session or the seminary, it might be given more weight than if it was a 'friend'.


----------



## xirtam (Nov 21, 2013)

KMK said:


> Finish the Mdiv.



Thank you, Ken. Would it be too much for you to qualify your response? Not that I disagree, but I would like some reasoning behind the advice. 

In Christ,


----------



## xirtam (Nov 21, 2013)

Edward said:


> xirtam said:
> 
> 
> > It has been suggested
> ...



Actually, the who is not someone that I know personally. He is a pastor in an APR Covenanters church in Canada near where my seminary is located. I contacted him as per someone's recommendation from here and the pastor and I have had a few email exchanges. In the most recent ones, he has suggested that my way about ministry has been pragmatic at best. I agree with him, especially since I was not a Christian when I first began seminary and now that I am, I am living in South Korea where I am not under any sort of English speaking leadership. This has led me to make some quick and often misinformed decisions.


----------



## KMK (Nov 21, 2013)

Out of the three degrees you mentioned, the Mdiv is the most practical. I don't understand why your church wants to assess your qualifications before you get the Mdiv. Is that a Presbyterian thing?


----------



## xirtam (Nov 21, 2013)

KMK said:


> Out of the three degrees you mentioned, the Mdiv is the most practical. I don't understand why your church wants to assess your qualifications before you get the Mdiv. Is that a Presbyterian thing?



I don't have a church. That's part of the problem. I have been living in South Korea for nearly eight years and only over the last three have I been saved. 

In Christ,


----------



## KMK (Nov 21, 2013)

xirtam said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Out of the three degrees you mentioned, the Mdiv is the most practical. I don't understand why your church wants to assess your qualifications before you get the Mdiv. Is that a Presbyterian thing?
> ...



I see. I assume the Seminary is in South Korea as well?


----------



## KMK (Nov 21, 2013)

xirtam said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Out of the three degrees you mentioned, the Mdiv is the most practical. I don't understand why your church wants to assess your qualifications before you get the Mdiv. Is that a Presbyterian thing?
> ...



I see. I assume the Seminary is in South Korea as well?


----------



## xirtam (Nov 21, 2013)

KMK said:


> xirtam said:
> 
> 
> > KMK said:
> ...



No, when my lovely wife and I were first married, six years ago, we moved to Canada and started seminary, but since my loan did not come through, we could only finish the first year. We left eight months later and have had to come back to South Korea. My dear wife is Korean and I have been an ESL teacher here for eight years. Since coming back here I have finished the second year of the MDiv program online. My statute of limitations was due to run out last year, but I received an extension because we had our second child and the seminary made changes to my program which meant it would be better for me to finish next year.


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 22, 2013)

Brian,

Ideally, people should be urged into an MDiv and nurtured through it by their churches. This isn't your case. But just because the situation isn't ideal doesn't mean it's bad. If you're just now asking about a PhD, a PhD is probably not for you. It's a huge commitment of time and money, and to get into a decent school you probably would need to have started preparing before now. 

I think finishing the MDiv should be best, as there are employable careers - chaplain, etc. Obviously you know you need stronger ties to the church, and it seems you're attempting to form them.


----------

